# Gryphon: Starship Map & Miniature



## 0-hr (Nov 12, 2013)

I am running my fifth Kickstarter campaign to turn another of my _Future Armada_ 
ships into a 24x36, double sided poster featuring miniature-scale deckplans and 
detailed renderings.






Details (and video) are here: Kickstarter:  Gryphon / Phoenix Poster
(or search for "map" from the Kickstarter home page).

The ships on the poster (the sleek Gryphon on one side and the scruffy Phoenix 
variant on the other) are detailed and described in supporting electronic documents 
 and I have created a custom miniature of the ship for those who are interested.

And if you missed any of the previous campaigns, you can order the posters and 
miniatures from my site - and the digital documents and maps from RPGNow

~Ryan Wolfe of 0 hr: art & technology


----------



## 0-hr (Nov 22, 2013)

The campaign is in it's last 48 hours! It has been funded and the maps and miniatures are ready to go. Join now and help us hit that final stretch goal !


----------

